# are two vizslas better than one?



## peypey

My mom and I have been discussing getting a vizsla again because our last one ended up staying with our grandma very early from when we got her. We have to work on convincing my dad to get them because he isn't a big fan of the breed but my mom and i are all over it. we had heard that getting two vizslas is better because it gives them to be with when nobody is around. We've had problems with our old dog because my grandma feels she cannot be left alone and she will throw "fits" when she is alone.
Is it better to get two rather than one? Also, is it normal for dogs to flip out when there is a storm? (as in hiding in closets or tearing up doors to get into a small space)


----------



## 3vizslas

Two vizslas can be better than one in that they provide companionship for each other. My v's love to snuggle each other, clean each other, play with each other, race each other.... On the other hand having two instead of one increases the energy level and craziness a little bit and can sometimes be pretty annoying when they get to playing hard or fighting over a toy. Imagine them as 2 year olds who like to run around crazy and get into trouble- they are so cute when they are sleeping together but when they get going it can get wild fast. And having more than one doesn't necessarily mean they will do better when left alone. I have one who hates being left alone and will be destructive if left out of his crate, and when he is left in his crate he still throws a fit for awhile after I leave. One thing I try to do is make sure they have something to do while I am gone. A toy that is durable and safe to leave them with. And put some peanut butter on it or something.... That seems to help a little.
As far as storms go, I have heard of dogs getting really upset and destructive during a storm. Mine usually only bark and run around a little. I would suggest trying to work with the dog when it is storming to let them know it is ok. Snuggle them a little extra or give them extra treats and encourage them to sit on the couch with you and be petted....
Good luck!


----------



## Big Rick

We feel like the best thing we did after getting our first V is getting the second one. They play together and love each other so much. It's like having an automatic exerciser. We just let them out in the back yard and they run, run, run. Then they come in and crash.


----------

